# Questions sur iBooks / Pages



## Benjamin875 (24 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'explique ma situation : je suis étudiant et j'ai des cours fournis par la FAC au format PDF.
D'un : y a t'il un moyen pour les lire sur ibooks (mais pas au format pdf) => pouvoir laisser des notes, les surligneur ... comme des livres.

De deux, y a t'il de prévu que dans iCloud on puisse importer des livres non achetés. J'explique : mes cours je les ai mis dans itunes dans livres. Et je m'attendais à pouvoir les récup direct sur mon iPad. Evidemment ça ne marche pas ! Est ce prévu ?

Donc de trois, si ça ne marche pas sur iCloud, je vais passer sur Dropbox.

J'ai Pages sur MAC et Ipad. Comment ça se passe ? Je tape un cours sur pages avec mon ipad je pourrai le modifier sans soucis sur mon Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

(très heureux de mon nouvel iPad, quel merveille pour un étudiant !)


----------



## Benjamin875 (26 Août 2011)

Personne ne peut me répondre ?


----------



## Ealdu (27 Août 2011)

Pour annoter, surligner, lire des PDF, je te conseille des applications comme Goodreader, Upad. Pour Upad tu as une version gratuite d'essai.

Pour le reste je ne sais pas.


----------



## Benjamin875 (27 Août 2011)

En fait mon utilisation de l'iPad va être assez complexe.

- Les cours en amphi que je prendrai pour une personne handicapée : sur Pages (je lui enverrai par Mail ou les stockerai sur iwork.com). Ils n'ont peu d'importances pour moi.

- Les cours que la far me donne en PDF. Je vais les utiliser. J'aimerai les annoter et pourquoi pas rajouter des "notes". Goodreader me permet une synchro avec googledoc donc c'est parfait.

- ET surtout, les fiches que je vais me faire. Dans l'idée j'aimais bien le fait que goodreader on puisse rajouter des flèches etc.

En fait c'est surtout là où j'ai besoin de vous : Comment créer ma fiche ? Si par exemple je la crée sur pages pas moyen de la mettre sur goodreader ensuite...

Et enfin quel serait le meilleur lecteur de pdf ?


----------



## Ealdu (27 Août 2011)

Tu dois pouvoir enregistrer sous en PDF.  Upad le fait sans problème, par exemple. Et apres tu peux le lire comme tu veux.
Je connais mal pages, je préfère travailler avec un stylet sans clavier personnellement.

Fait aussi des recherches sur d'autres logiciel de prise de notes, il en existe énormément sur le store, il doit bien y en avoir un qui te correspond!


----------



## Benjamin875 (31 Août 2011)

Je suis toujours perdu ...

J'aimerais dans l'idee une application comme goodreader avec le design d ibooks. C est a dire modifier des pdf et aussi pouvoir les ranger en dossier.

De deux je cherche toujours une application dans le style de upad mais qui me permettrait d écrire avec le clavier numérique.


----------



## Ealdu (31 Août 2011)

l'application ideale (pour toi) n'existe pas, il faudrait etre developpeur pour pouvoir se créer ce que l'on veut vraiment  

A toi de t'adapter. moi en ce moment je jongle entre upad et noteshelf ( que je viens de découvrir). Les application proposées sont de tres bonnes qualités et fiables mais c'est à toi de chercher celle (ou celles) qui te convienne(nt) le mieux  

Sur upad tu as la possibilité d'écrire à la main et au clavier. Autrement sur le store il y a des applications de prise de notes qu'au clavier, mais là moi je ne les connais pas, je ne peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Benjamin875 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise pages depuis maintenant 3 semaines et j'en suis très satisfait. Cependant, pour etre plus efficace, je me demandais s'il etait possible de créer des styles.

En effet, mes cours de droit ont tous la même structure et j aimerai donc créer différents styles ( section chapitre paragraphe) pour etre plus rapide quand je prends mes cours.

Car pour l instant tous les styles que je modifie revienne par défaut tout le temps ...

Personne ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2011)

Je sais créer des styles dans Indesign sur Mac, mais c'est vrai que sur Page je n'ai jamais essayé et en tout cas sur le iPad, cela ne me semble pas possible. 

C'est dommage en effet.


----------



## iolofato (29 Septembre 2011)

Pour info Upad permet d'écrire aussi au clavier


----------



## Benjamin875 (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui je sais que Upad permet d'écrire au clavier mais cela ne me convient.
Pages est parfait ! Mais je ne comprends pas cette histoire de Style ... Il faut se plier aux styles d'Apple ??


----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Septembre 2011)

Je crois après avoir fait mes recherches qu'on peut importer des styles de Pages MAC sur iPad ... 
Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## RomanoPingu (30 Septembre 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je suis toujours perdu ...
> 
> J'aimerais dans l'idee une application comme goodreader avec le design d ibooks. C est a dire modifier des pdf et aussi pouvoir les ranger en dossier.




Tu peux très bien :
- taper tes cours avec pages sur ton ipad
- les enregistrer en pdf et/ou utiliser directement les cours pdf avec goodreader pour pouvoir les modifier (toujours en pdf)
- les consulter sur ibooks.


----------

